# Boston Terrier Feeling Sick - Advice, Please!



## TaraLovesBoBo (Aug 6, 2008)

My Boston terrier, BoBo, has suddenly started acting really strange.

She was lying on my bed when she suddenly started making these licking noises, almost like she was eating something. She walked down the little stairs that I have set up for her by the bed and stood at my bedroom door, still making the noises. I was pretty sure that she was going to throw up, so I comforted her for a minute or two, waiting. She still just kept making the noises and acting really funny, holding her ears back, so I let her outside to see if she needed to go to the bathroom. She hurried outside and started rolling around in the grass, all over the place. This is very unusual behavior for her. I've never seen her just run outside and start rolling. Then she just sort of flopped on the grass, looking all tired. She wouldn't come when I called her, but came when my mom called her. Now she's just lying on the rug in our living room, acting really tired and mopey. She's normally so full of energy, and even feeding her a Milk Bone didn't get her that worked up. Her nose is also dry and she doesn't seem to want to be touched or petted as much as usual. I can't stress enough how odd this is for her - she can stand up and walk around, but she wouldn't even play with her chewy rope! It's like she's just exhausted for no reason. I tried filling up her water and she didn't seem to notice, I've tried petting and talking to her and that didn't seem to help. I'm getting really nervous and upset. Can anyone tell me what's wrong with her? Have any of your dogs ever acted like this? My mom, brother and I have had cold symptoms the past few days, but I looked up the symptoms for colds in dogs and it didn't sound like what BoBo is experiencing. Any and all advice will be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## LoveBrits18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Check her all over for bites...could be an allergic reaction to something. Could also be something she ate..has she gotten into anything that you know of? If she continues to be lethargic and won't eat anything...or persistently vomits..call your vet.


----------



## TaraLovesBoBo (Aug 6, 2008)

LoveBrits18 said:


> Check her all over for bites...could be an allergic reaction to something. Could also be something she ate..has she gotten into anything that you know of? If she continues to be lethargic and won't eat anything...or persistently vomits..call your vet.


I don't think she's gotten into anything. She seems to be perking up a little bit, thank God. She also has a check-up on Friday, so I'm hoping for the best.

Thank you for your advice. If she starts vomiting or refuses to eat her dinner this evening, I'll give my vet a call.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Its hard to tell from your description but I think its possible your dog had a Petit mal seizure. 

Its basically a smaller siezure and it can make your dog act "wierd" especially afterwards, if the siezure frightened them.

did it look like she could control her sounds or licking motions?

i think Boston terriers are prone to epilepsy, but i may be wrong.


Either way if you think its serious it doesn't hurt to have a vet check the dog.


----------



## My Mutt (Dec 12, 2007)

You mentioned your dog had a checkup? Did this include getting any vacinations? It could be just a reaction to the shot.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorry, I don't have any other suggestions than what's already been said. I know BT's have lots of energy and this is really not the norm. BTW how old is Bobo? If the lethargy and odd behavior continues I would check with your vet to be sure it's nothing serious.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## dobs1984 (Aug 7, 2008)

you mentioned that she has a chewy rope..is this a stringy kind? If so it may be possible that a peice of the rope has broken off and gotten stuck somewhere. I had a german shepherd this happened to and she displayed some of the same symptoms. If her bahavior does not return to normal a trip to the vet never hurts. I hope your girl is back to normal soon.


----------



## TaraLovesBoBo (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi, everyone!

I just wanted to let you all know that BoBo is perfectly fine now. A few hours after I posted, she was back to her normal self. And I'm pretty sure I know what she was acting all mopey and nervous about - I had the great pleasure of discovering dried throw-up on my comforter later that night. (Imagine how that must have looked to her. Throwing up and making a fuss, then being rewarded with a clean, warm comforter straight from the dryer! She has me wrapped around her little paw.) 

BoBo gets nervous and upset when she throws up, so that would explain how she was acting. Plus, she had her check-up the next day, got all her vaccinations, and was told that she was a very healthy little girl. 

Thanks so much for all of your advice! I _really_ appreciate it. It's so scary when our babies are sick and they can't tell us what's the matter.


----------

